# RIGS



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey guys, i am just after an easy way to store my pre-made rigs so i dont have to rig up on the yak to waste my fishing time ;-) , so i was wondering how everyone stores there rigs and whether theres any wallets ect. that do the job well without tangling them all up.

thanks trewy2428


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

trewy2428 said:


> Hey guys, i am just after an easy way to store my pre-made rigs so i dont have to rig up on the yak to waste my fishing time ;-) , so i was wondering how everyone stores there rigs and whether theres any wallets ect. that do the job well without tangling them all up.
> 
> thanks trewy2428


I don't use pre-made rigs often, but when I do, I wrap them in tinfoil (individual flat parcels) which goes into a lunchbox

easy peasy


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Zip lock snack bags and a bulldog clip.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Zip lock snack bags and a bulldog clip.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> Great noodle Gee, very nice
> 
> What NIck said for me, alfoil


don't admire gees noodle in public


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


If my noodle was that colour I'd be worrried
(maybe it's cold)


----------



## krisvander (Aug 3, 2011)

For mono rigs and smaller multistrand wire I wrap each individual one with a bit of cling wrap then sort them into zip lock bags. I even put a bit of masking tape on each individual one with the line weight and rig name. Works a treat with minimal tangles and easy storage.

This system is also super easy for taking friends (fishing newbies) out as I tie all knots for them prior to going out. I put a surgeon's loop on the end and have them attach it to the main line via a snap. Saves HEAPS of time on retying my mates line and I can actually fish. 

-Kris


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Rigs in ziplock bags inside a water proof (pelican) box.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Great stuff Gee man, I'll be taxing that idea, cheers. ;-)


----------



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks guys, some great ideas, ill have to give them ago but i have to say that noodles colour :? :?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

anselmo said:


> I don't use pre-made rigs often, but when I do, I wrap them in tinfoil (individual flat parcels) which goes into a lunchbox
> 
> easy peasy


Used to do similar with gangs, no line attached, but it was paper for wrapping on which was written the contents eg; 5x4/0 and still have some wrapped over 30 years ago


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Dodge said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use pre-made rigs often, but when I do, I wrap them in tinfoil (individual flat parcels) which goes into a lunchbox
> ...


I have some antique rigs like that from the 1890s with gut line and handmade hooks in the original wrapping


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Now that's using your...noggin?


----------

